# Why can't drivers pause trips to fill up gas?!



## Larry Picker

Would Uber offer a "Pause Trip" feature for things like filling up gas etc?


----------



## Casandria

Do you really think a pax would be happy to wait while you put gas in the car? You should fill up before you logon.


----------



## Bart McCoy

Lol right


----------



## Uber-Doober

Larry Picker said:


> Would Uber offer a "Pause Trip" feature for things like filling up gas etc?


^^^
Wow.... you know things are really getting bad when you need to get gas for a three block trip.


----------



## Lidman

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Wow.... you know things are really getting bad when you need to get gas for a three block trip.


 The car must be one hell of a gas guzzler.


----------



## ReviTULize

Wow!! Now, I've heard it all. It's amazing to me how some things don't register with people


----------



## Choochie

ReviTULize said:


> Wow!! Now, I've heard it all. It's amazing to me how some things don't register with people


Oh you want to do this while the pax is in the car???


----------



## Chicago-uber

Maybe original poster regularly has trips that are 300-400 miles and he needs to get gas while on that ride 

I always fill up after I'm done for the day. And my longest trip ever was like 35-40 miles.


----------



## elelegido

Casandria said:


> Do you really think a pax would be happy to wait while you put gas in the car? You should fill up before you logon.


Fill up _before_ you start work. Hmmm... interesting


----------



## Lidman

Choochie said:


> Oh you want to do this while the pax is in the car???


 even better then that, keep the meter running...


----------



## ReviTULize

Choochie said:


> Oh you want to do this while the pax is in the car???


I think you are misunderstanding. I am not the original poster...re-read the thread


----------



## Choochie

ReviTULize said:


> I think you are misunderstanding. I am not the original poster...re-read the thread


I saw that - it was a technology failure - 
Sorry it was not meant for you-don't know how that happened. I wasn't paying attention.


----------



## g00r

Not having a pause button prevents the 'hey I just need to run inside, can you pause the trip for me (because I'm too cheap to pay you $0.40c (Melbourne rates) per minute for your time)?'


----------



## JohninTampa

Lidman said:


> even better then that, keep the meter running...


Maybe go in and pay and grab a burrito while in there.


----------



## Fauxknight

Fill up before a long shift, regardless of how low the tank is. Start looking for a gas station when you are down to around 100 miles left, log off and go fill up if you get under 50. If you happen to get a city to city run that is going to take more than you have left, notify the customer that you will need to stop for gas. Most people will be understanding about the fact that they are going a pretty serious distance. If you are still concerned, you can split it into two trips (make sure you split it while in a coverage area), give him a couple bucks back on the side (5 minutes is <$1 in fares in most markets), or contact Uber to adjust the fare on their end.


----------



## RideshareGuru

Larry Picker said:


> Would Uber offer a "Pause Trip" feature for things like filling up gas etc?


Too easy to abuse for insurance purposes. Pick up a family member, hit "pause", drive to destination, unpause and end trip for a min fare, 5-star rating and trip covered by Uber insurance. Also paves the way for drivers to negotiate cash deals with pax to bypass commissions.


----------



## UberGTA

Its ****ing 25 cents a minute in my market. If you dumb ****s can't figure out how to make up for that $1 in your driving, youre ****ed. I tell the pax I'm getting gas and if they don't like it get the **** out my ride


----------



## chrism08873

I know this is an old thread. I'm a new Uber driver and tonight had to fill up with gas, I had enough but it would have been close - too close for my comfort. Picked up the pax, but didn't start the ride, explained the situation, pax was ok with it, drove 1mi to the nearest gas station, put $10 in (all the while chatting up the pax about her interests, etc.), then started the ride. uber asked if I wanted to recalculate the fare, I said no....all in all, no big deal...the pax was fine with the 2 min it took to put $10 in.


----------



## nickd8775

Now it doesn't matter with upfront pricing, they don't pay more. A brief fillup shouldn't take much longer than stopping for a red light


----------



## NGOwner

It must be nice to get pings so fast and so furious that you can't stop off at a gas station between pings, with the app still on, and gas up. I don't know what that's like. Besides, it's never a problem to gas up while enroute to the pickup, or accept a ping while gassing up. I've done that a few times.

[NG]Owner


----------



## hijinxu

I wish I got so many rides that I had to log off to get gas. Must be nice. 

I can pull in, get gas, drop a deuce and then bs with the cashier while getting a soda before I get any pings.


----------



## UberDez

You can go off line to get gas , I try to have at least 150 miles of range in my tank when starting a shift and if I need more I stop . I've snagged gas on my way to a customer before (it takes under 2 minutes to fill up at most stations) they don't know if you're stuck at a light or whatever . Also if you do a pick up at the airport and they're going somewhere over an hour away and you politely say to them you need to stop for gas or a quick bathroom stop a normal human being won't mind . If they do you probably don't want them in your car , cancel and tell them to GTFO


----------



## Alison Chains

I've done it. Took shortcut through gas station in game day traffic. Pax wanted drink, I said I'd fill up. Worked out perfectly.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

dear god...

Fill up when you hit half a tank, seriously guys the odds of getting a trip going more than half a tank is pretty low. In my entire driving CAREER! i have had to fill up mid trip exactly one time... and it was on a round trip from Orlando to Miami.


----------



## 80sDude

Larry Picker said:


> Would Uber offer a "Pause Trip" feature for things like filling up gas etc?


At 20 cents a minute. Who gives a shit


----------



## Trafficat

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> dear god...
> 
> Fill up when you hit half a tank, seriously guys the odds of getting a trip going more than half a tank is pretty low. In my entire driving CAREER! i have had to fill up mid trip exactly one time... and it was on a round trip from Orlando to Miami.


I always fill my car tank when I get to 150-200 miles on the odometer... I've never needed to get gas mid trip yet... But maybe I've been doing it all wrong.

Why fill your tank with gas on your own time when Uber can pay you to pump the gas?


----------



## touberornottouber

Fauxknight said:


> or contact Uber to adjust the fare on their end.


However if you opt to do this realize that 90% of the time if you tell Uber to take back $1 total from the fare they will go ahead and take $5-$10 out of YOUR share ONLY. I've been burned by this a few times already and now just keep my mouth shut.


----------

